# Picked up a swarm today. Is this the queen



## carbon (Jun 16, 2013)

I collected a swarm today and am trying to find the queen. This is the best picture I could get of what I thought was the queen. Do you guys agree? See is on the corner of the shadow and all you can see is her tail.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

That looks like a queen's bum . . . 

so yes, I believe you got her. 

Nice catch - how big?


----------



## carbon (Jun 16, 2013)

Not to big maybe 6 inches in diameter and and inch or two thick. They were on the bottom of a hive that someone keeps on my farm.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree. Looks like a queen to me too.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats! I'm not good at queen ID but that one looks big and "different" and I'd trust the other more experienced comments you got here! If the hive you found them on swarmed,or they swarmed from elsewhere and were just checking out That hive, it shouldn't have depleted anyone much! I assume you are giving them a new hive? Or is the keeper of where you found them taking them? Here's hoping the colony goes gangbusters with lots of room in their new home for her to lay eggs to her heart's content!


----------



## carbon (Jun 16, 2013)

I got to keep them and I put them in a nuc box my friend is loaning to me. Gave them a pollen patty and they seem to be doing really well. I have only open the lid to check to see that they are still there. One day this week I'll pull some comb and see what they have been up to. Just from looking in it appears that they are making some new comb and it may be my imagination but it seems like they are multiplying.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Congrats on the catch. It def appears to be the queen. But I have seen older drones look similar in the butt.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for starting this thread. I have had a swarm land on my farm last year and the year before. I was also wondering how to tell if there was a queen among the bees. Thanks for the picture. I am getting ready to build a hive or two just in case a swarm happens my way. Seems bees like my little farm...I like them too!


----------



## carbon (Jun 16, 2013)

Checked the hive last week and we couldn't find what we had thought was the queen. Checked this afternoon and didn't see a queen but the is larva that wasn't there last week so I'm happy.


----------



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

Are there eggs? I often can't find the queen, but if I see eggs then I know she was there recently.


----------

